# hungry churning feeling



## nursey (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi everyone, I have IBS and GERD I have a problem that I was wondering if anybody else experiences. If I dont eat every 2-3 hours I get a horrible churning starving feeling in my upper stomach it feels empty and I have to eat bread or drink milk to stop the churning hunger, if I dont eat I feel like I may vomit (i never have) but it just feels awful. I know I have gastric polyps lots of them (they were seen at my last endoscopy) could that be the cause of the churning tummy that I get?


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I have acid problems and my doctor told me the hunger feeling is not real. The acid in the stomach just feels like it.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi Nursey: I have had that feeling and thought I had an ulcer; I had an EGD and it was negative. I sometimes still get that feeling and usually yoghurt helps; I feel better knowing I don't have an ulcer so I will just learn to live with it.


----------

